# Just been diagnosed but not sure if type 1 or 2 yet :-(



## Simon Workman (Sep 3, 2016)

Hi there. This is my first post on this forum. I've just had it confirmed yesterday that I have diabetes. They initially thought it was type 2 but after having stayed clear of sugar for a week and been tested again my blood sugar levels were even higher second time round so they now suspect it may be type 2.

I've read a few leaflets and checked the net to see what I can expect from the future but I thought it would be good to get some opinions from people who have it themselves and have had to adapt to living with it whether it be type 1 or 2. I'm really worried I won't be able to get out and socialise with friends over a few drinks and things like that. 

It seems strange that rather than having put on weight lately that I had actually lost weight and am now 10.5 stone having been almost 12 stone at the start of June. Has anyone else experienced this? I always associated Diabetes to people who had put on weight but I guess I'm wrong. All the books seem to offer dietary advice on how to cut out calories and carbs. Does this still apply to myself being so low in weight? Should I not be trying to get back up to my normal weight or do I need to lower my food intake also? Any advice is most welcome folks!


----------



## Robin (Sep 3, 2016)

Hello,Simon, and welcome to the forum. It does sound as if you might be tending towards the Type 1 side, especially If you've experienced weight loss, when you don't need to lose any more. Have a look the the sticky at the top of the Newbies section, there's a lot of good reading material. Basically, if you do turn out to be type 1,once you're on insulin, you can match the insulin to what you are eating, but having said that, I find it's easier to iron out spikes in your blood glucose if you don't go mad on the carbs. I make up the calories with protein and good fats. I eat nuts, avocados, dark (85%) chocolate, have eggs for breakfast etc.
I'm glad your medical team seem open minded about your diagnosis. I was diagnosed aged 51, and it took about six months for them to twig I wasn't a type 2 and give me the correct therapy. Meanwhile, I'd lost another stone!

Oh, and I certainly haven't had to drop anything in my life that I wanted to do!


----------



## Simon Workman (Sep 3, 2016)

Thats quite reassuring to hear Robin! My main worry was that I would be restricted to what I can do. For example I feel really tired and lethargic at the minute despite being moderately fit. I couldn't face running to the shops never mind a 10km run at the minute. My reading was off the charts the doctor said and he did seem quite concerned when he saw the 2nd test reading was even higher again. I've tried dark chocolate but unfortunately its just not the same as milk/sugary chocolate. 

Are there any other alternatives that provide a taste closer to that of milk chocolate?

Thanks for your reply! I will read the sticky section now.


----------



## SB2015 (Sep 3, 2016)

Four symptoms of T1 diabetes: Tired, Toilet, Thirst, Thinner.  Sounds like you.  

I was another late developer of T1 and I lost 1 1/2 st in one week before diagnosis, so got very Thin very quickly.   You will feel Tired as if you have no insulin your muscles will be getting no glucose (they need the insulin to open the door).  That leaves the glucose in your blood which then requires you to flush this out by going to the Toilet and lot.  Because you keep going to the toilet you are constantly Thirsty.  The four Ts.

I was fortunate the my GP spotted it as T1 and I was out on insulin within a day, and then felt better (but a bit bewildered and scared by all the new stuff to learn). If they do a GAD antibody test they can use this to confirm T1. 

Some GOs work from a flow chart that assumes if you are over 40 it must be T2.  Nowadays 20% of those diagnosed with T1 are over 40!!!


----------



## nomore_Col_Blimp (Sep 3, 2016)

Simon,

I am recently a new member of the confirmed Type 2 fraternity, though I was completely aysymptomatic, so it has completely knocked me for 6! I am currently managed on diet and exercise after significant changes to lifestyle, exercise, weight etc, as you can see from my stats below.

I too was and still am worried about the social aspects of this, and of late have avoided  social / drinking situations because I didn't feel I could anymore, and for almost 3 months I was tee total - mostly out of fear! I did have a long standing love affair with Stella ..... the drink not the lady!, though this has now changed a little and am now enjoying the odd tipple! More recently though I now have the occasional  red wine, but have also found a liking for G&T .... but I still do have the VERY occasional liaison with Stella! You will need to be aware that Beers and Lagers  are 'carb heavy' and can increase blood sugar levels, whereas things like G&T aren't .... in fact  G&T (as will any alcohol) will reduce BS levels ..... something I think you will have to manage more so than I. 

One thing I have noticed is that 'it' does alter your taste and palate. For example a few months ago I would never have thought I could drink G&T ... but now I enjoy it. Having now pretty much done away with all the sweet stuff, I was also missing the occasional Wispa, Kit Kat etc, and hated the bitter taste of dark chocolate. However on a recent visit to Aldi decided to give it another try and bought some dark chocolate at 70%. This is still not milk chocolate .... but actually it isn't soooo bad, and I even bought some more a couple of weeks later. I will be honest though. I did 'succumb' the other week and on a meeting in London had a Wispa Gold mmmmm! However rather than jumping on the tube I then took a good walk of nearly an hour from Kings Cross to Waterloo Station. My Fitbit told me I burned almost 400 calories in my little jaunt, which actually I quite enjoyed, so think I mitigated my 'weakness' ..... Well it made me feel less worried! There are other things also I wouldn't have contemplated previously, but now do!

I am coming to realise that 'it' is all about compromise / alternative and moderation ...... something I'm generally not very good at, but having to accept that's how it is! If you join the type 1 club, I understand our paths may well be different in how 'consumption' is managed, but I wish you the very best of luck. I am still VERY daunted by it all.

Best wishes


----------



## Simon Workman (Sep 3, 2016)

Thanks very much for the feedback guys! Taking all this on board.

I hadn't realised that carbs play such a big part in it. I jumped to the conclusion that the reason most diabetics cut carbs along with sugar was to lower and keep their weight in check. So even though my weight is fine I will need to cut down my carbs also? Gosh this is going to be hard! Losing sugar was bad enough lol!


----------



## Robin (Sep 3, 2016)

Simon Workman said:


> For example I feel really tired and lethargic at the minute despite being moderately fit. I couldn't face running to the shops never mind a 10km run at the minute


That'll be because the energy from the food you are eating isn't able to get into the muscles to fuel them, because of the lack of your body's natural insulin doing its job. I felt like I was wading through treacle before I was diagnosed. You should get your energy back once treatment kicks in.


----------



## nomore_Col_Blimp (Sep 3, 2016)

@Simon Workman
I didn't realise Carbs was a problem either and thought all I would have to forgo is my choccy, ice cream, bikkies and the odd bit of Victoria Sandwich!!! .... Double bugger!
Tbh, there are many in here that see carbs as the 'devil incarnate' and completely advocate a Low Carbohydrate Higher Fat ( known as LCHF) approach or even avoid them completely. This is purely my view .... and bear in mind I am but a mere beginner in this game. I now consider myself more 'carb conscious' than I ever was, and previously (probably like yourself) I was completely carb ignorant. I now do moderate what I have, and clearly this has helped me shed sooo much weight so quickly. However, yes I do still include bread .... but it is whole meal or burgon, yes I do still have rice .... but it is brown rice. However going forward given I'm seriously significantly more active and physical than I was, they provide the fuel I (feel) I now need having exhausted any fat (I'm a skinny bloke now!). What I have done has worked for ME (so far) but as you will discover we are all different, in terms of physiology and psychology ... so you must do what you feel is right, clinically (most important for you if type 1 is the outcome), nutritionally, and psyhologically is right for YOU!

Apologies for any poor diction or spelling, my second (rather) large G&T is now taking its toll!


----------



## Simon Workman (Sep 3, 2016)

Thanks again! Funny you mention G & T lol! I have only recently started drinking it myself when I previously wouldn't have touched it. I reckon Gin with diet soda will probably become my drink of choice from now on.


----------



## nomore_Col_Blimp (Sep 3, 2016)

I've not tried it with Soda, just the (slimline) tonic ..... but that slice of lemon is VERY important to the taste!
Another drink I've 'discovered' is Spiced rum and (diet) coke. As before .... all in moderation now! 

The other thing now ... before I was drinking quite a bit (almost every night in the week), and I could out drink most I knew and still remain standing!!! However now, I have a couple of drinks maybe once a week ... If that, rarely drinking at home, or just because it's the weekend, so I now feel the effects on significantly less .... I'm definitely a cheap date now!!

I think it's cuppa Tea time for me now!


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 4, 2016)

nomore_Col_Blimp said:


> @Simon Workman
> 
> Apologies for any poor diction or spelling, my second (rather) large G&T is now taking its toll!



I learn something new every day.  I've been completely avoiding alcohol and G&T was my tipple of choice.  Thank you, thank you, thank you...I can taste it already.


----------



## bilbie (Sep 4, 2016)

When are you seeing the Dr again? did he run more blood tests to diagnose T1?
Although C-pep, GAD etc. blood tests would be needed for diagnosis for T1. If I were a betting man, I'd give odds that it's late onset T1 or MODY.

With you BG 'off the charts' Did the Dr test for urine ketones? These sticks can also be bought over the counter at chemists. I would home test. If there are high ketones with high BG. I would contact a Dr or go to A&E asap.

To pull your BG down, before insulin they fasted for a couple of days or longer, or I could go onto a diet without the fast. This is the diet I would do until I was properly diagnosed. They use to have 10g carb diets, this is 20g. To not lose weight, 100-150g protein and replace the carbs with healthy fats
http://au.atkins.com/new-atkins/the-program/phase-1-induction.html


----------



## grovesy (Sep 4, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 4, 2016)

bilbie said:


> When are you seeing the Dr again? did he run more blood tests to diagnose T1?
> Although C-pep, GAD etc. blood tests would be needed for diagnosis for T1. If I were a betting man, I'd give odds that it's late onset T1 or MODY.
> 
> With you BG 'off the charts' Did the Dr test for urine ketones? These sticks can also be bought over the counter at chemists. I would home test. If there are high ketones with high BG. I would contact a Dr or go to A&E asap.
> ...


As an interim measure I think this is excellent advice.  I follow Bilbie's posts because they're always useful and informative.  I'm also a sucker for a bit of good science.


----------



## Ljc (Sep 4, 2016)

Hi welcome.  Whatever type of D you have, the most important thing is the right treatment for it be it pills injections , insulin or diet and exersize alone.  Diet and exersize plays a big part in all types of D. When we talk about *diet* on  here we mainly don't mean dieting for weight loss, rather a good regime that helps keep our BGs levels (blood glucose) within the good range. The thing with D is, it's very individual  ie, it seems that my body likes porridge, I have nice even BGs after eating it, others have to avoid it like the plague.
If it turns out you need insulin, please don't be afraid of it for  me it's been the best thing since sliced bread, for those with T1 it's a life saver.
Having Diabetes needn't stop you doing anything you want to do , just wait till you're feeling better and you'll be rearing to go


----------



## Copepod (Sep 4, 2016)

For now, the priority has to be getting the right treatment and gradually bringing down blood glucose levels. Doing that too quickly causes "false hypos" which feel like real hypoglycaemia, because your body has got used to higher levels. 
Then start looking at exercise websites, such as runsweet (type 1 only) and Team Blood Glucose (types 1 and 2). Lots of us are keen runners, cyclists, orienteers, adventure racers, swimmers etc.


----------



## Bubbsie (Sep 4, 2016)

[QUOTE, post: 626986, member: 16342"]Simon,

I am recently a new member of the confirmed Type 2 fraternity, though I was completely aysymptomatic, so it has completely knocked me for 6! I am currently managed on diet and exercise after significant changes to lifestyle, exercise, weight etc, as you can see from my stats below.

I too was and still am worried about the social aspects of this, and of late have avoided  social / drinking situations because I didn't feel I could anymore, and for almost 3 months I was tee total - mostly out of fear! I did have a long standing love affair with Stella ..... the drink not the lady!, though this has now changed a little and am now enjoying the odd tipple! More recently though I now have the occasional  red wine, but have also found a liking for G&T .... but I still do have the VERY occasional liaison with Stella! You will need to be aware that Beers and Lagers  are 'carb heavy' and can increase blood sugar levels, whereas things like G&T aren't .... in fact  G&T (as will any alcohol) will reduce BS levels ..... something I think you will have to manage more so than I.

One thing I have noticed is that 'it' does alter your taste and palate. For example a few months ago I would never have thought I could drink G&T ... but now I enjoy it. Having now pretty much done away with all the sweet stuff, I was also missing the occasional Wispa, Kit Kat etc, and hated the bitter taste of dark chocolate. However on a recent visit to Aldi decided to give it another try and bought some dark chocolate at 70%. This is still not milk chocolate .... but actually it isn't soooo bad, and I even bought some more a couple of weeks later. I will be honest though. I did 'succumb' the other week and on a meeting in London had a Wispa Gold mmmmm! However rather than jumping on the tube I then took a good walk of nearly an hour from Kings Cross to Waterloo Station. My Fitbit told me I burned almost 400 calories in my little jaunt, which actually I quite enjoyed, so think I mitigated my 'weakness' ..... Well it made me feel less worried! There are other things also I wouldn't have contemplated previously, but now do!

I am coming to realise that 'it' is all about compromise / alternative and moderation ...... something I'm generally not very good at, but having to accept that's how it is! If you join the type 1 club, I understand our paths may well be different in how 'consumption' is managed, but I wish you the very best of luck. I am still VERY daunted by it all.

Best wishes[/QUOTE

I am a newbie who loves Gin & Tonic...or used to love it before being diagnosed...what a revelation...can't believe I can still have one...finding the low carbs difficult...and as for the veggies struggling with them...but getting some in... albeit in small quantities...what an incentive...if I keep at it...perfect reward a Gin & Tonic...thank god I read this post...cheers ="nomore_Col_Blimp


----------



## nomore_Col_Blimp (Sep 4, 2016)

Bubbsie said:


> [QUOTE, post: 626986, member: 16342"]Simon,
> 
> I am recently a new member of the confirmed Type 2 fraternity, though I was completely aysymptomatic, so it has completely knocked me for 6! I am currently managed on diet and exercise after significant changes to lifestyle, exercise, weight etc, as you can see from my stats below.
> 
> ...


@Bubbsie i am sure if I'm wrong someone will doubtless put me in my place! .... but as I understand it now the main issue 'we' potentially have with booze is that the 'high Carby' drinks such as Lager and Beer can increase BS levels (although I did read somewhere that a pint of Stella has 14g of carbs ... less than a bowl of Weetabix!!) and of course watching our weight - they tend to be VERY calorific. Alcohol actually has a negative effect on BS levels, so again (in possibly wrong) that unless on medication that requires more careful management of low BS levels - it isn't so much of an issue. Given where I am (I.e. Healthy diet, healthy weight and loads of exercise) the advice I was given was just be as responsible as everyone else SHOULD be! 

If it's any consolation, I too am struggling with the low carbs bit too. I have decided I am NOT a dedicated 'low carber' but I am just very 'carb conscious' .... again so far so good for me - or so my levels currently show??


----------



## Bubbsie (Sep 4, 2016)

nomore_Col_Blimp said:


> @Bubbsie i am sure if I'm wrong someone will doubtless put me in my place! .... but as I understand it now the main issue 'we' potentially have with booze is that the 'high Carby' drinks such as Lager and Beer can increase BS levels (although I did read somewhere that a pint of Stella has 14g of carbs ... less than a bowl of Weetabix!!) and of course watching our weight - they tend to be VERY calorific. Alcohol actually has a negative effect on BS levels, so again (in possibly wrong) that unless on medication that requires more careful management of low BS levels - it isn't so much of an issue. Given where I am (I.e. Healthy diet, healthy weight and loads of exercise) the advice I was given was just be as responsible as everyone else SHOULD be!
> 
> If it's any consolation, I too am struggling with the low carbs bit too. I have decided I am NOT a dedicated 'low carber' but I am just very 'carb conscious' .... again so far so good for me - or so my levels currently show??


Okay...still good news on the whole...no liking for lager or beers in general...so will still consider 'rewarding' myself with a G & T when appropriate...in moderation...of course making sure I 'test' afterwards...who knows if sugars good...may reward myself with two...


----------



## Simon Workman (Sep 4, 2016)

The carbs thing has surprised me the most. I genuinely thought it was all about sugar reduction. Well my doctor gave me the wee contraption to take blood readings several times a day in the mean time till I see him again on Wednesday. My readings tend to be around 18-20 an hour after meals and first thing in the morning around 12/13. I'm not sure what the actual terminology for the reading is? 

I've reduced sugar massively. No fizzy drinks or chocolate. The carbs are more difficult to reduce i'm finding. I still have been eating weetabix for breakfast along with blueberries. For main meals i've started eating more fish with veg like spinach, tomatoes and mushrooms. For snacks i'm eating things like Avocado on wholemeal bread with a poached egg or maybe raw carrot sticks with houmous. I admit I do still have green tea and would eat a single rich tea or nice biscuit with it. I've been eating nuts too (Walnuts, Almonds, Cashews, hazelnuts). Am i on the right track here? Do I have to cut chocolate out completely or is it still ok to have the odd bit here and there?

Thank you all very much for your comments and feedback! Its great to have people who have experienced what i'm going through be able to offer advice like this! Generally i've been feeling ok. I actually want to get exercising again asap (I am moderately fit anyway) but the doc has said not to do anything till we get a 100% diagnosis.


----------



## Owen (Sep 4, 2016)

Simon Workman said:


> The carbs thing has surprised me the most. I genuinely thought it was all about sugar reduction. Well my doctor gave me the wee contraption to take blood readings several times a day in the mean time till I see him again on Wednesday. My readings tend to be around 18-20 an hour after meals and first thing in the morning around 12/13. I'm not sure what the actual terminology for the reading is?
> 
> I've reduced sugar massively. No fizzy drinks or chocolate. The carbs are more difficult to reduce i'm finding. I still have been eating weetabix for breakfast along with blueberries. For main meals i've started eating more fish with veg like spinach, tomatoes and mushrooms. For snacks i'm eating things like Avocado on wholemeal bread with a poached egg or maybe raw carrot sticks with houmous. I admit I do still have green tea and would eat a single rich tea or nice biscuit with it. I've been eating nuts too (Walnuts, Almonds, Cashews, hazelnuts). Am i on the right track here? Do I have to cut chocolate out completely or is it still ok to have the odd bit here and there?
> 
> Thank you all very much for your comments and feedback! Its great to have people who have experienced what i'm going through be able to offer advice like this! Generally i've been feeling ok. I actually want to get exercising again asap (I am moderately fit anyway) but the doc has said not to do anything till we get a 100% diagnosis.


Go for the darkest chocolate you can tolerate. Try not change things all in one go.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 4, 2016)

You could try LIDL protein rolls instead of regular bread.  They contain significantly fewer carbs, but still give you a 'bready' experience.  I learned about them on this forum and now have them in the freezer at all times.


----------



## Simon Workman (Sep 4, 2016)

Will definitely check out the protein rolls and see how they go. Thanks!


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 4, 2016)

Owen said:


> Go for the darkest chocolate you can tolerate. Try not change things all in one go.


I would chuck the stuff in the bin. Very low carbs & exercise more. That's not bad for anyone. Good luck with seeing Dr.


----------



## nomore_Col_Blimp (Sep 4, 2016)

Simon Workman said:


> Will definitely check out the protein rolls and see how they go. Thanks!


The Lidl rolls are OK, but don't look that attractive! and they are very filling. They are also quite calorie heavy - when they have them in they tend to go very quickly! The other alternative I have found in the main supermarkets is Burgen bread. Slightly higher per slice carb wise, but still better than white / whole meal bread etc.
I don't check my levels as I know you have been (quite rightly) advised to Simon, and currently I don't feel a need to do so - I seem to be doing ok without, maybe I may change in the future.
Reference the exercise, good call by the  GP - wait to see where you go before going at it. This is one area of my life that has been transformed recently. Historically I was VERY fit (an aerobics teaching rugby player - and yes (laughably) I did have the Lycra suits back in the day!) but in recent years had become the architypal couch potato! If only I'd kept doing the exercise etc (which I'm now loving again) maybe I wouldn't have ended up here - hey ho!


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 4, 2016)

Don't wait get on with it EXERSISE. Go for a walk, its a nice day. I am a Risk Assauer for Duk. The sooner you find out & the sooner you do something about whatever condition you are the better you will be later on in life


----------



## SB2015 (Sep 4, 2016)

Simon Workman said:


> The carbs thing has surprised me the most. I genuinely thought it was all about sugar reduction. Well my doctor gave me the wee contraption to take blood readings several times a day in the mean time till I see him again on Wednesday. My readings tend to be around 18-20 an hour after meals and first thing in the morning around 12/13. I'm not sure what the actual terminology for the reading is?



I think the term for these levels is 'high'. I am pleased that you have another appointment.  I will be very surprised if they do not declare you to Be T1.

Either way lower carbs and more exercise is going to be good now and in the long run.

Let us know how the appointment goes.  Be warned that the GPs often misdiagnose adults who have developed T1 because any individual GP has often not come across this situation.  Keep a watch on your levels and keep a record for before meals and 2 hours after.  That will give them and you a good idea of what is happening.


----------



## Mini-Vicki (Sep 5, 2016)

Hi Simon,
Welcome to the forum  
Sorry to hear I you've been feeling so unwell. Before I was started on insulin, I felt so lethargic, and couldn't do exercise at all, as my muscles just hurt so much, it will definitely improve for you once you start on medication, probably insulin I'm guessing, as you sound type 1. 
As for carbs, lowering them, and generally eating healthily, is definitely a good idea for anyone, even people without diabetes. All carbohydrates convert to glucose, at different rates, which is why eating, say a slice of white bread can raise your BG more than a square of dairy milk. If and when you start on insulin, you can lead a pretty normal life with regards to food. I still have the occasional kinder Bueno (my weakness) but some things I do avoid, as they raise my blood glucose too quickly or for too long of a time, but insulin allows you to lead a pretty normal life. I was absolutely terrified of starting insulin, for various reasons, however for my health, and life in general it has been amazing for me  The pact has been all positive for me rather than the negatives I thought it would have


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Sep 8, 2016)

Hi Simon. I had a similar time when I was diagnosed in May. My BG was well over 100 (fasting test). I was put straight onto Insulin, injecting twice a day and testing BG 4 times a day. I've still not had it confirmed whether I'm T1 or T2, although due to the quick onset of it, they are treating as T1. I seem to be OK with carbs, and have porridge, cereal or toast for breakfast. I do then however watch my carbs for the rest of the day as unfortunately the insulin has made me put on some weight. The only thing I've found that  "spikes" me very quickly is, surprise, surprise, sugar. I try to avoid sweets, cakes etc but do have naughty days which I am trying to cut out. I do however always carry a full fat fizzy drink in the car, along with a small flapjack / fudge bar and some biscuits. I also have a sweet bar of something in my handbag. These are in addition to the glucose tablets I keep everywhere. I sometimes feel like a secret hoarder .
A couple of good food alternatives I've found are bread - rye bread or soy and linseed bread. These both convert much slower so you get less of or no spike. The second is Hartley's sugar free jelly. (in supermarkets with powdered custard).This is a revelation if you want a sweet fix - no sugar or carbs . I add some blueberries and/or diced strawberries to it which although may very slightly add some sugar, doesn't cause a rise in my BG. I usually have some in the fridge for when the need arises, although I have to hide it at the back to stop my partner from nabbing it...... I'm still working on getting my BG lower - my readings are usually between 6.5 and 8.5, although given they were over 123 in May, I think I'm doing OK so far.


----------

